# Between the P89 and S&W9VE



## Hammerhead6814 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm always comparing pistols now. My first foray into buying a 9mm has turned me into a nut for deciphering the all the relevant statistics to these pistols and making a decision based on one or two stats.

So, since the cheapest 9's in my area are a Ruger P89 and a S&W 9VE Allied Forces edition, I'm looking critically at them now. Bare with me while I get some easy to find stats out of the way.

Cost (Unit): Ruger is $335 from dealer. S&W is $325.
Cost(Magazines): Ruger between $20 and $30. I couldn't find magazine prices for the 9VE!
Aftermarket Parts: Between $10 and $40 for Ruger Grips. No grips for a Sigma!

Barrel lengths are similar, size and weight are similar, and sights are similar. No one's complained about reliability who meant it.

So there is only one thing that could set these two truly apart. Accuracy.

So, knowing that there are 9VE and P89 owners here (I've seen the pictures of your guns!), someone tell me what your standard 25 yard spread is with either a 9VE or P89. This is the final factor that matters.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I own the P89 and have held and felt the trigger of a Sigma. I think the Ruger is a better made gun than the 9V and is better built. The P89 has a longer track record to, FWIW.

If you go with the Ruger, try to find an all metal (other than the grips). I recently found they made them with a polymer frame, but all I have actually seen "in person" have been aluminum.

As for accuracy at 25 yards, they should both be able to kill a wattermellon without missing more than a couple of times. The P89 will!!


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

I cant commit on the P89--I dont have one of those but I do have a Sigma. And I can tell you that I hate that pistol. The trigger is way to hard and doesnt feel good at all but that being said I've shot well over 1000 rounds thru it and it has never miss fired or jamed not even once. I'm not as accurate with that pistol as I am with my beretta or taurus but I dont think its the gun, I think its the way the gun feels that makes the accuracy not as good.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Another P-89 fan here. I purchased the gun used and have put at between 4000 and 5000 rounds through it without a single hicup or replacement parts. Used it in my first IDPA match and scored middle of the group. Took it to my Texas CHL course and kept all but one of the rounds in the 8 and 9 rings. That said, I'm thinking of trading it and another gun in for a new SR9c. Gotta keep at least one Ruger in my family!


----------

